# Speicherproblem mit OpenCanvas



## Lhia (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein seltsames Problem mit OpenCanvas 3.05.  :suspekt:   

Wenn ich ein Bild abspeicher und nochmal öffne, dann erscheint erst der Fehler 
"Failed to read event Data.
The Event was canceled."
Und danach 
"Detected an error during reading-in! (err=2)"
und sobald ich irgendeinen Menüpunkt anklicke, verschwindet das Bild sofort!   

Wie kann ich das beheben? 
HILFE HILFE , bin ratlos ......
Lhia


----------



## Kanuna (17. März 2006)

Genau dieses Problem habe ich auch, allerdings tritt es bei mir auf, wenn oC den berühmten Absturz hatte, den es ja öfter mal hat... bedeutet, ich speichere irgendwas, danach stürzt oC ab, dann will ich das Bild weiterbearbeiten, doch sobald ich dann speichern oder etwas ungeschehen machen will, auch wenn ich nur was auswählen will, stürzt oC sofort ab und speichert allerdings nicht erneut. Kann man das irgendwie beheben?


----------

